
Apple Is No Longer America's Favorite Tech Company - charlesism
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/27/16552616/apple-popularity-survey-iphone-fanboy-price-trust
======
mgraybosch
Anybody versed in Apple's history might have seen this coming. Remember when
Apple gave Steve Jobs the boot in 1985 after Jobs' failed attempt to oust CEO
John Sculley? Apple managed without Jobs until 1991, but were in such dire
straits by 1997 that Apple had to buy NeXT and re-hire Steve Jobs to turn
things around.

I think history is repeating itself under Tim Cook, despite his efforts. I
wonder if anybody at Apple knows a good necromancer...

~~~
pba
It does seem like Apple under Cook is in 'maintenance mode'\- by which I mean
the company is only making incremental improvements in their existing product
lines without designing brand new 'wow' consumer items that take the world by
storm and invent new user interaction paradigms. It will be interesting to see
if another creative mind will be able to do that again for Apple. I don't see
Tim Cook as having that spark.

~~~
grzm
I would like to see someone do a longitudinal, in-depth study along these
lines. People make claims with essentially anecdotal evidence supporting both
sides. I know I don't have the patience to do so, but maybe someone else will
:)

------
taylodl
Surveys like this aren't very informative without a historical perspective.
What I really want to know is what's the trend? Does this survey have a
history with which we can compare the latest results? THAT'S where the useful
information lies.

------
pba
The article uses some of the worst graphs I've ever seen. Wouldn't pie charts
have been clearer?

------
tiredwired
I used a Mac for everything since 2008 but, they do not make a computer I want
to buy any more.

~~~
arrty88
Who does though?

